# 2011 Deer Contest Kill Thread



## Hannahsenior

starts saturday hope to be first to post on here


----------



## outdoorkid1

Hannahsenior said:


> starts saturday hope to be first to post on here


sorry


Doe for team 1


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Next saturday is the start for us


----------



## deerhunter 13

outdoorkid1 said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> Doe for team 1


how about a kill story and congrats


----------



## Ignition kid

congrats outdoor kid 1!


----------



## archerykid13

Nice job outdoorkid1!


----------



## huntingfishing

nice doe


----------



## outdoorkid1

deerhunter 13 said:


> how about a kill story and congrats


Thanks guys,

So I get permission to hunt on a good friends ground that he runs cattle on. Theres a creek that runs around an island and the island is full of timber and cover area and where the deer bed. I call it an island, but really it isn't It's just connected together by like 30 yards of land though and it opens up and goes about 250 yards across on the tip on the other side. My stand is next to a cornfield, timber, and the creek. The entire place is surrounded by Bean and cornfields so there is plenty of food for them and the island provides them with cover. So I'm only in the stand for about an hour and I see 2 does come out of the timber. There coming along the creek bank and get behind some trees. I draw back when they get behind the trees but one of them saw me. It was broadside and looking at me. Didn't aim low and I should've because it ducked when I shot and it hit it in the spine. I made a quick follow up shot and she was dead within seconds after that. Going to wait for a buck to come around now atleast until next weekend.


----------



## archerykid13

Sounds good Outdoorkid!!! Nice job!


----------



## isaacdahl

Nice job Outdoorkid!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Last night at 4 I got in my stand and at 4:25 this doe fawn shows up. It was smelling around for a while broadside but there was a limb in the way so I couldnt shoot. When she started to walk out so I could shoot I drew back and then she stopped and turned around, so I let down. She started to walk back the way she came so I drew again then she stopped and turned around again. Then she walked out into the bean field quartering away a little, my sight was set on 25yrds but it was a 30yrd shot so I aimed high on her back and shot. She ran around 50 yards and crashed. Here she is.


----------



## Rory/MO

Nice does guys. Way to get a second arrow in her quickly outdoorkid.


----------



## arhoythunter

Congrats Bunny!


----------



## archerykid13

Nice doe Bugs!!


----------



## huntingfishing

nice deer bunny


----------



## Goathollerbucks

beat thathttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1470906858764&set=a.1124413596649.2018819.1416396802&type=1&theater


----------



## Ignition kid

hey there no link 2 it.


Goathollerbucks said:


> beat thathttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1470906858764&set=a.1124413596649.2018819.1416396802&type=1&theater


----------



## arhoythunter

Nope


----------



## bowtech88swack

nice job on the does!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice job guys!


----------



## bow hunter11

hopefully ill be able to stick one this week. Went out last night went to draw my bow back at a huge doe and she saw me and ran off. If the wind is right im gonna go out after them tomorrow after football practice. if i don't go tomorrow im gonna go wednesday because we have no school.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## archerykid13

Nice doe RH!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Ignition kid

sweet!


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1167693


----------



## deerhunter 13

i saw three doe this morning and then this one came out of no where and i shot her while she was drinking at 15 yards complete pass through she only went 80 yards it was hars to track her because it was raining, she only weighed about 60 pounds, but its my first deer with a bow so im proud
doe for team 3


----------



## archerykid13

Great job Deerhunter!! Nice first deer.


----------



## arhoythunter

Congrats on the first deer deerhunter!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Wtg!


----------



## Indianayounggun

opening day of indianas gun season on saturday, saturday morning was slow with just a doe and two fawns coming under us. Saturday evening we changed things up and sat from mostly a observation stand. 5:15 two young bucks come under us at 40. they bed down dehind us for 45 to 50 minutes and get up and leave. 630 i look back in front of my stand after watching the young bucks leave to see this dude feeding at the bottom of the ridge 95 yards away. right away i saw his junk around his bases and his brown tines and decided he was a shooter. got on him and shot him broadside at 85 yards, he went 30 yards and piled up. really proud of him, even though he was a muzzleloader kill. He had 11 points, a dagger off both brow tines and another sticker near his bases, a bladed g2 on his left side, and he weighed 220 field dressed and probably 255 to 260 on the hoof. A pretty big bodied deer for this early in the season!


----------



## outdoorsman3

nice kill! to bad it wont score, but I did not even know it was gun season already!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice buck Indianayounggun !!!


----------



## deerslayer1994

heres the doe i shot. not to big but its a doe lol


----------



## archerykid13

Young gun shot it during the youth season. Great kill though young gun. I was reading it at first and you said you killed him at 85 yds and I was like HOLY CRAP that kids a good shot. Then I saw that you shot it with a muzzleloader and I was thinking oh that makes sense now haha


----------



## Indianayounggun

haha, thats right archerykid. It was indianas youth season where you can take a bow or a firearm. Last year a 165 inch deer walked by me on the saturday of youth season while i was holding a hoyt and i was NOT going to let a nice buck walk by me this year with a bow if i could have a gun in my hands. Now its time to head to ohio for an archery buck though!


----------



## archerykid13

Well its a nice deer by any means. What ML did you shoot it with?


----------



## Indianayounggun

A cva Optima pro with a nikon omega scope. it is deadly accurate to 150 yards and probably farther but i have never shot it any farther than that.


----------



## archerykid13

Nice. I got my TC out yesterday and sighted it for 250 yds for ML this year. I got a Pro Hunter with a Nikon ML BDC reticle scope.


----------



## Indianayounggun

nice, that bdc is really nice to take the guessing out ha.


----------



## archerykid13

Yeah. The BDC is awesome.


----------



## muzzyman1212

I shot this doe last night my buddy shot that 8 point sorry this is the best picture i have.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Im on team 9 do we still have the bow in the picture rule?


----------



## archerykid13

No. But I can't take just a head man.


----------



## nathanrogers

6 point and a doe, taken in michigan on 10/1/11 with a pse stinger @63 lbs, CX piledrivers and Rage broadheads


----------



## archerykid13

Whats the score of the buck? If you dont know then post a pic of the rack and we can figure it out.


----------



## nathanrogers

lets just go ahead and say it's not worth scoring lol


----------



## archerykid13

Haha ok. What team are you on??


----------



## muzzyman1212

Its cool what if i have a picture of the body with no head? Its cool if not ill probably shoot another doe.


----------



## archerykid13

Yeah man. I believe you man, I just need to see a full body. Sorry bro.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ok im gonna wait for a buck now but maybe ill shoot a doe. I just didnt think to take a picture till we already had it skinned.


----------



## nathanrogers

archerykid13 said:


> Haha ok. What team are you on??


uhh my own, lol ill have a couple of my friends "join"


----------



## archerykid13

No big deal.


----------



## archerykid13

nathanrogers said:


> uhh my own, lol ill have a couple of my friends "join"


Just be on team 10.


----------



## huntingfishing

im on team 3


----------



## archerykid13

Nice buck!!


----------



## huntingfishing

thanks


----------



## DannyBoy_24

Chalk up a doe for team 10. No pics but maybe tomarrow


----------



## bow hunter11

50 ponts for team 1


----------



## bow hunter11

sorry of bad pictue qulity. had to sit on my back and shoot his deer out of my stand. I grabbed my bow cuz i heard some noise to my left. There were 4 deer there. 1 buck ran back into river and the other watched me. I stood as still as i could. The deer waddleled out to 30 yr=ards, so i took a shot at it. It tried to duck it but i hit it in the spine. i had to get another arrow into her and the doe was dead in 3 minutes. Will post pics of how big the entry hole was


----------



## archerykid13

You know it's a 2 deer limit right Bowhunter11????


----------



## bow hunter11

ya because i thought we were doing it like the adults one. I can replace my doe once with a buck right?


----------



## archerykid13

Yes. You can replace one of your does with a buck but you still only can have one buck and one doe.


----------



## Ignition kid

man u guys are whackin' and stackin' em like crazy.
This Friday morning I'll be starting off my hunting season and will hunt until saturday evening, but definitely friday morning, evening, and saturday morning in-between us doing our crossheirs event this weekend. I'm hoping to get a kill or 2 for my Monster to see how good it really is and I'm sure if I do my job in putting the arrow through the right spot my Monster will definitely get the job done with no problems at all. but I am just excited to get to sit in a treestand finally and get to hunt since shooting targets gets a little boring after so many thousands of arrows without hunting in-between.


----------



## archerykid13

Yeah. I know what you mean Clint. Im excited to get out there too. Im going down to Southern Indiana this weekend hopefully going to get something done.


----------



## Bow Predator

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 1180838
> im on team 3


Great buck!!


----------



## huntingfishing

Bow Predator said:


> Great buck!!


thank you


----------



## willculbertson

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 1180838
> im on team 3


dude john that bucks is nice nice picture to


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

wow, everyone's been shootin deer this year, haven't been out yet, going out this weekend though!! the girlfriend and the school, and the jeep has been taking archery and hunting up sadly....


----------



## outdoorsman3

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> wow, everyone's been shootin deer this year, haven't been out yet, going out this weekend though!! the girlfriend and the school, and the jeep has been taking archery and hunting up sadly....


you are a better man than me for sure.. I would not EVER have a relationship during hunting season, unless it was already long term. haha. my hoyt is my main girl :wink: she never sais no to me either


----------



## arhoythunter

X2 what Ben said! Ditch the chick and jeep and go hunting!! If she gots a prob tell that shell get over it (make sure a by stander is videoin it. Well you'll find out);p


----------



## outdoorsman3

arhoythunter said:


> X2 what Ben said! Ditch the chick and jeep and go hunting!! If she gots a prob tell that shell get over it (make sure a by stander is videoin it. Well you'll find out);p


HAHA! dont ditch the jeep!! you need that to go hunting!! But like I said, if I had a good girlfriend for a while I wouldnt ditch her, well.. maybe a little :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter

scored at 85 7/16 if I scored right. And he weighed 148 lbs. 7 pt 12 1/2 inch spread. Team 1!


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

congrats nice buck


----------



## Brook Martin

I don't think I am in the contest but here is my Pa buck I got saturday!


----------



## archerykid13

Nice buck Brook!!

Jake


----------



## Rory/MO

Very nice deer everyone.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

willculbertson said:


> dude john that bucks is nice nice picture to


thanks will


----------



## texashoghunter

I got a buck down for team 7 I will post a pic tommorow, he's a real small one but a buck down none the less.


----------



## Joe(y)

bow hunter11...did that little deer still have a milk mustache on it?! That is a little dude. None the less, great job on all the deer!


----------



## Ignition kid

okay heres my story and why there will be a delay until I get the video up for my proff of kill.

so as some know I had a crossheirs event that my dad and I do where we put on outdoor events and spread the gospel in the events as well, so we had a 3-d shoot saturday and friday morning, evening, and saturday morning we got to go hunting.
so we seen some okay deer friday morning but nothing I was going to shoot, just a few yearling does and some twinker bucks that were maybe 3-4 points max.
friday evening we had 2 mature does eventually come in to give me a clear shot so once the one I was going to shoot gave me a good shot angle I drew back, got anchored, settled my pin just high and behind the shoulder (it was about 25 yards and I was about 25 feet up in a treestand) and squeezed the trigger and made a beautiful shot, just where I was aiming and it exited low on her oposite front shoulder and my arrow buried more than half-way in the dirt behind her. then we listened to her run off which lasted maybe 4-5 seconds before we heard her crash. so then I took the camera from my dad, lowered my bow, and then he got his bow and hunted and we saw a few more deer but no shooters and what shooters there were would come out in the open and were too far away. then after dark we got down and followed the very short 25-30 yards which lead us to my doe dead under a fallen tree (and I am not exaggerating when I say it ran maybe 30 yards, it really didnt even make it that far probably).
then we gutted her on the gorund and took her to a guys walk-in freezer to hang her up over night so we could quarter it up the next day after our crossheirs 3-d shoot.

after the shoot and all we ended up just giving the deer to someone at the church who had recently lost their job and had a wife and 2 kids to supply for so we thought it would be better to give it to someone who REALLY needed it instead of us taking it when we allready got plenty of deer meat in the freezer that we eat on everyday in place of ground beef. 
so because of that I didnt get a picture of the deer since I figured we would when we went bak to get it out of the freezer which we didnt for the reason above.

but I do have a blood covered arrow to proove it in a picture and if I can get it figured out I will actually have a video of the hunt other than the recovery since it was past dark and although we have a light kit for the camera we were wanting to hurry up and get the deer and get home because we onlu got 3 hours of sleep thursday night.
but if I can I will have a 3-5 minute video of the hunt in a week or 2 but definitely before the contest ends in February I believe and I definitelky hope to arrow a few more before then Lord willing and I get to hunt this weekend as well close to the house and we are also going on a special quota hunt next week and then november 6th I'm heading to Ohio for a week to do some deer hunting.

but I will have some proff for y'all eventually and if I cant I will hopefully kill 2 more deer if I am as blessed as I was last year, so far so good and now I got one down for the Monster and I am VERY impressed with how much power this bow has, burying over half my arrow into hard dirt afte going through a deer and it's shoulder blade is pretty impressive to me and I am using the M7 mods as well.
oh the only problem with the video will be that it has no sound since we plugged the microphone into the wrong plug but there will still be a video eventually.


----------



## isaacdahl

Cool story Clint. 

You shootin fmj's out of the monster?


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

First kill of the year.


----------



## gunner77

nice dude


----------



## Rebel17

sweet


----------



## Ignition kid

yes I am, all 420 grains of it topped with a 100 grain Muzzy MX-3.

I'll try to get the video up here sometime in the next month, and if I cant then I will definitely have it up before the contest ends and if I cant somehow I will hopefully have 2 more deer killed by then, I know I will if this year turns out as well as last year's deer season for me.


isaacdahl said:


> Cool story Clint.
> 
> You shootin fmj's out of the monster?


----------



## gunner77

Team 10, heres my buck slot and my first bowkill :wink:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=298147380196474&set=a.157268390951041.32412.100000036425399&type=3&theater


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah

Here is my mulie. This picture doesn't make him look very big, but he is just a little over 150. Not too bad for a first buck.
The buck is a muzzleloader deer so obviously he won't count. I shot him at 120 yards with my TC Impact with open sights (scopes aren't legal for muzzleloading in Utah).


----------



## arhoythunter

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rebel17

Sweet :cool2:


----------



## outdoorkid1

nice buck huntingfool!


----------



## strazz

shot this last weekend in Michigan


----------



## MartinHunter12

Well i hope this is enough evidence for my kill, TEAM 6!


----------



## outdoorkid1

MartinHunter12 said:


> Well i hope this is enough evidence for my kill, TEAM 6!


Nice job!


----------



## outdoorsman3

MartinHunter12 said:


> Well i hope this is enough evidence for my kill, TEAM 6!


ohh, I didnt realize you are RPoutdoors. my youtube channel is bowhuntingcentral. we had a convo on youtube once.


----------



## MartinHunter12

Oh yeah im R & P Outdoors, you got some good vids


----------



## outdoorsman3

thanks man! lol, I just posted one becasue I am an IDIOT!


----------



## Ignition kid

cool video,grat filming skills whoevere was filming, all except when you shot but cool video though, now I need to get my video up that doesnt have sound, figured out that the problem with the sound was because we had the speaker in the wrong input, but now we got that fixed for the next time I might kill something although I'm gonna let me dad hunt this weekend and I film since last year I killed 4 and he only killed 1 and I got one so far this year and next sunday (nov. 6) were going to Ohio for a week so I will get to hunt there all week and my dad and I wont have to share a hunting spot.
anyways congrats man and good job, now I need to get some filming done like that, excpet get the kill on camera 


MartinHunter12 said:


> Well i hope this is enough evidence for my kill, TEAM 6!


----------



## isaacdahl

Good luck in OH Clint! To bad we aren't able to meet up.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya man too bad, I'll have 2 let you know how it all goes, I got a pretty good game plan for this year in Ohio and I am certain I will be all over deer. I'm gonna hunt up towards the top of the hills in the morning until noon or so and then go to the house for a couple hours and hunt down low towards the bottom of the hills in the evening.


isaacdahl said:


> Good luck in OH Clint! To bad we aren't able to meet up.


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> ya man too bad, I'll have 2 let you know how it all goes, I got a pretty good game plan for this year in Ohio and I am certain I will be all over deer. I'm gonna hunt up towards the top of the hills in the morning until noon or so and then go to the house for a couple hours and hunt down low towards the bottom of the hills in the evening.


Sounds like a good plan (hunting out west helped ya out more than you thought, huh?).

Yeah, hopefully the season picks up some. The deer just haven't been moving much for some reason...hopefully it'll be better down south for ya.


----------



## string snapper

Hey can my bro be on my team he dosn't have an account though.


----------



## MartinHunter12

i was self-filming so it was really hard to keep it on the deer when it suddenly ran, thats why i didn't get the shot on video.


Ignition kid said:


> cool video,grat filming skills whoevere was filming, all except when you shot but cool video though, now I need to get my video up that doesnt have sound, figured out that the problem with the sound was because we had the speaker in the wrong input, but now we got that fixed for the next time I might kill something although I'm gonna let me dad hunt this weekend and I film since last year I killed 4 and he only killed 1 and I got one so far this year and next sunday (nov. 6) were going to Ohio for a week so I will get to hunt there all week and my dad and I wont have to share a hunting spot.
> anyways congrats man and good job, now I need to get some filming done like that, excpet get the kill on camera


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

Finally connected! First buck and first Bow kill all in one!

8 point, 40 yard shot, double lung, ran 100 yards, Slick Trick Mags


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Finally connected! First buck and first Bow kill all in one!
> 
> 8 point, 40 yard shot, double lung, ran 100 yards, Slick Trick Mags


congrats!!!


here's my story, i've been hunting hard the past 4 days, sunday night i had the ''big ten'' (who scores 130 range)in the thicket chasing 4 does around. he's an older, smarter deer, and no one has really seen him in the light before. but they might start getting a little dumb. i had him 60 yards, all he needed was to walk 30 yards further, and i would've shot. these deer are on a schedual and only come around every two or three days, and i saw nothing last night, and i'm sitting in a better stand tonight right above their trail, so i hope tonight i can connect on something. i've got the ''big ten'' on radar, another heavy 8, annd a little one sider that's kind of unique.


----------



## Ignition kid

oh well, it was some awesome footage though, I really like it when you focus in and out on stuff, that's the kind of footage I really like.


MartinHunter12 said:


> i was self-filming so it was really hard to keep it on the deer when it suddenly ran, thats why i didn't get the shot on video.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya and the few years that I have been up in Ohio at the same piece of land I know where I need to be.
last year I was on a ledge above where all the deer were going. the deer would come from my right out of the bedding area and go down a ledge below me and I could hear them all the time. this year my up high stand is gonna be in the area where I shot my buck a few years back since that area is a good area and is right off of a atv trail and is close but not 2 close 2 a bedding area.
and the place I'll hunt down low in the evening is about 45 yards inside the woods maybe a tad more all depending on how far in I put it and how far the deer move from me, and it's probably a hundred yards or so from a little bedding area and that area as well as the spot on the top of the hill barely ever gets hunted especially the lower stand.
my dad is gonna do the same thing but he is going to be on the top top of the hill overlooking a big corn field (corn is allready been combined so its all open and clear) and then he's gonna hunt kinda low in the evening as well, but he will be to the right of me by about a mile or so and theres a big logging road that they drive the tractors on to get up to the top of the hill that separates us as well. but I am pretty pumped I'm gonna take my Monster with me as well as my Z7. I'll probably hunt with my Monster first unless something happens to it and then if I kill a deer then after that I'll hunty with my Z7 and just rotate bows since my Z7 has to drop a deer or 2 as well 


isaacdahl said:


> Sounds like a good plan (hunting out west helped ya out more than you thought, huh?).
> 
> Yeah, hopefully the season picks up some. The deer just haven't been moving much for some reason...hopefully it'll be better down south for ya.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

pretty cool picture


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> ya and the few years that I have been up in Ohio at the same piece of land I know where I need to be.
> last year I was on a ledge above where all the deer were going. the deer would come from my right out of the bedding area and go down a ledge below me and I could hear them all the time. this year my up high stand is gonna be in the area where I shot my buck a few years back since that area is a good area and is right off of a atv trail and is close but not 2 close 2 a bedding area.
> and the place I'll hunt down low in the evening is about 45 yards inside the woods maybe a tad more all depending on how far in I put it and how far the deer move from me, and it's probably a hundred yards or so from a little bedding area and that area as well as the spot on the top of the hill barely ever gets hunted especially the lower stand.
> my dad is gonna do the same thing but he is going to be on the top top of the hill overlooking a big corn field (*corn is allready been combined so its all open and clear*) and then he's gonna hunt kinda low in the evening as well, but he will be to the right of me by about a mile or so and theres a big logging road that they drive the tractors on to get up to the top of the hill that separates us as well. but I am pretty pumped I'm gonna take my Monster with me as well as my Z7. I'll probably hunt with my Monster first unless something happens to it and then if I kill a deer then after that I'll hunty with my Z7 and just rotate bows since my Z7 has to drop a deer or 2 as well


That's a huge bonus right there...when the corn's up you'll hardly see anything.


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> That's a huge bonus right there...when the corn's up you'll hardly see anything.


ya that's for sure, and actually I was talking it over w/ my dad yesterday, I am going to set up one stand about halfway or lower on the hill where the deer that come from the top of the hill come down towards the bottom and we believe there is another bunch of deer that come from around the bottom part of the hill and where we're gonna set up the stand is going to be where they all go by. and then I'm gonna set another stand on the other side of the hill. the top of the hill is a huge empty corn field about 500-600 yards wide and overall about 800-1,000 yards long but isnt completely straight. but anyways I'm gonna set another treestand on the other side of the hill in one of the places I hunted last year. there arent as many deer back there but they do come out of the hollow around there and there are usually some pretty bug bucks on that side of the hill although there are also big bucks on the front side of the hill as well. I guess I am just really excited and if one spot isnt producing as good as I expected I got plenty of places on that property that I can hunt on and have a really good chance of getting within bow range of some mature does and some big bucks. I'm just really pumped up for this especially since weve only hunted but a few weekends this year total since weve been busy with our crossheirs outdoor ministry.


----------



## bow hunter11

isnt this thread just for posting pics of deer?


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> isnt this thread just for posting pics of deer?


it doesnt really matter. its not like the amount of deer coming into the adult contest, we are lucky to get 2 a week.


----------



## Doeslayer13

I for got to post got this one several weeks ago...I have passed up several bucks but i hunt by myself and dont want to drag an "ok" buck of the mountain


----------



## NEhunter22

Finally but a doe down!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice does!


----------



## string snapper

ya nice does guys!!!!


----------



## awirtz26

got the doe last tuesday and finaly got a decent buck off some public land. 


















TEAM TWO!!


----------



## huntingfishing

I killed a doe for team 3. I also killed a coyote in the same morning.
I tried to upload pics but when I tried it says upload failed


----------



## string snapper

my problem for my pics was they where to big


----------



## Ignition kid

*Finally!*

as most of u know I have been in Ohio since Sunday evening.
Tuesday morning I connected with this 9 point.
set the lock on stand Monday afternoon, sat there monday evening, seen a doe but 2 far and in some thick brush.
Tuesday morning I started to do some calling with my flextone buck collector that I have come to love. then I seen some does on the top of the ledge and was watching them (this was all at 7:30-7:45 in the morning) walk there (about 200 yards away) and then I look to my left and I see a deer walking my way, then I noticed it was a buck, a shooter buck, so I clipped my release on my D-loop and wated for him to get into bow range. he was looking 4 the deer he heard which was me with my flextone. then he walked in front of me at no more than 15 yards and he put his head down and what not. then I drew back, settled my pin behind his shoulder, and squeezed the trigger and put it right where I wanted it.
then he ran off about 40 yards and was slowing down since I was whistling at him to slow him down since he wasnt running full blast since he knew something happened 2 him but he didnt know what it was that happened 2 him, then he managed to go another 30 yards and I saw him tip over
then that was when I got all shaky and excited and what not, thanking God and then I texted my dad about it, and he thought I was joking so I told him the story then 15 minutes later I got down and went up to it and sent him some pics, then he texted me back saying he was on his way lol! but i havent scored him yet, I'm guessing somewhere in the 130's and he was around 200# at the least. oh and the muzzy mx-3 left an insane blood trail, when he was running I could see the blood gushing out of his side and the blood trail was more like a highway of blood.
but anyways here he is, gonna get him mounted and it is my biggest buck so far! 
I like shooting ol' slickheads and will shoot them any day of the week, but arrowing that big buck was definitely something else and in a good way!

and I seen another good buck this morning but he sky-lined me and busted me, probably a 120 class buck but definitely a shooter for me.
go team #8

well aparently archerytalk is gping to be a pain in the butt for me 2day since it aint letting me download the pictures. I guess I will have to fool with it later.
urgh this is aggravating, I cant get a stupid picture up for nothing. but I will get one up soon.


----------



## isaacdahl

Way to go Clint! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## [email protected]

5x5


----------



## Ignition kid

good buck [email protected]!


----------



## Ignition kid

thanks, I cant wait until I can upload a pic either, cant even find where to upload one on my profile!


isaacdahl said:


> Way to go Clint! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## outdoorsman3

well, I went out today, saw 16 total.. and about 10 o clock a big ol' 8 pointer is running right at me, I draw, settle down, grunt.. shoot, MISS.... I put my 30 yard pin right on him, and it was so close I had hair on my vanes and broadhead... it was a 135 class buck, prlly weighed about 265. his body made his rack tiny tiny tiny... sorry team 8


----------



## huntingfishing

finally got a pic up. doe for team 3
i also shot a coyote the same morn


----------



## outdoorsman3

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 1205084
> finally got a pic up. doe for team 3
> i also shot a coyote the same morn


you shot him right in the dome? nice! haha


----------



## huntingfishing

outdoorsman3 said:


> you shot him right in the dome? nice! haha


yea, shot the coyote square in the 4head lol


----------



## Ignition kid

urgh this is killing me, I cant get those pics to upload!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid

hey guys I got a solution to the picture problem, go onto facebook and go to the antler insanity facebook page and I posted 2 pics of my buck on there under my parents facebook account, it's should b under Matt&Amie gregory (my parents) but I got the pic there since archerytalk wont let me upload the pics of him for some odd reason.


----------



## parkerd

Hey Bro i got the pic it should work here it is.. Might be a little small?


----------



## parkerd

Never mind looks perfect... Nice buck BTW.. Oh I also like the Nikes i wear mine hunting too!!


----------



## isaacdahl

Nice buck Clint! Your dad have any luck yet?


----------



## TheHunter831

My 1st bow kill!


----------



## Ignition kid

oh hahaha no I diodnt wear them hunting.
that pic was taken in front of my grandparents house and before I took the pic I got back in my camo to make it look more professional and not a cheesy picture, way to c the details lol at least u didnt c that I dont have my release on in the picture.


parkerd said:


> Never mind looks perfect... Nice buck BTW.. Oh I also like the Nikes i wear mine hunting too!!


----------



## Ignition kid

were back home now, got back sunday, left for home sunday.
my dad didnt get anything unfortunately. he hunted where he was last year and he just wasnt on the deer like he was last year.
after wednesday I wasnt on top of the deer like I was, and they were at the top edge of the bottom shelf of the hill that I was on, so I got a climber and moved it 70 yards from the lock on I was in, then thursday morning I had that nice 8 point walk 10 yards from me and skylined me since I was only 15 ft in the air since the tree I was in had a limb lower than I thought.
then I moved (keep in mind I shot that buck tuesday morning about 7:45) to the top ledge/flat and I didnt see anything, then saturday morning I went back 2 the lock on I shot my buck in and saw nothing.
then saturday evening we (me and my dad) hunted at the house but we were on separate sides of the field.
I had that nice 130" 8 point walk 40 yards from me but when I saw him it was 2 late for a shot since he was out of my shooting lanes, then I had a mature doe and a yearling walk behind me but I wasnt gonna shoot it since I wasnt sure if the yearling was with the big doe for a reason.
but this morning my grandfather called me and said he saw 5 bucks running around in the field by their house that they own and this evening he arrowed him an average sized doe which is good 4 him since that's only his 3rd bowkill and 2nd deer with a bow (not 2nd deer total by no means) and he hunts on the ground in a gillie suit, 72 years old and still rockin and he shoots a monster at 55# 28.5" draw with a carbon express maxima 3-d select at 333 fps with a slick trick.
but next week I'll be in Georgia for thanksgiving since were gonna b there with my other grandparents for thanksgiving and then we'll hunt the day before and a few days after thanksgiving so then I might b able to get my other doe or another buck if I cant get that video up of the doe I got here in Florida not long ago.
but I told my dad that I coudnt beat him 2 years in a row jokingly but at this rate I might unless he gets the .270 out which he doesnt plan on doing yet.
anyways tomorrow I'm gonna score my deer myself hopefully and then I'll have an official score for him, I guessing around 130" as far as antler goes plus the 50 points for the deer itself allready.


isaacdahl said:


> Nice buck Clint! Your dad have any luck yet?


----------



## Ignition kid

TheHunter831 said:


> My 1st bow kill!


dang man that's a stud of a buck, especially for your first bowkill too! wow what a first bowkill, 2 bad u didnt get on a team b4 the contest started, Id have to bribe u to be on team #8 lol!


----------



## isaacdahl

Sounds like you guys had a good time Clint.

Really nice buck TheHunter831!


----------



## TheHunter831

Ignition kid said:


> dang man that's a stud of a buck, especially for your first bowkill too! wow what a first bowkill, 2 bad u didnt get on a team b4 the contest started, Id have to bribe u to be on team #8 lol!


Thanks! and I'm on team 1!


----------



## outdoorkid1

TheHunter831 said:


> Thanks! and I'm on team 1!


Way to go for team 1! Whats the scores now?


----------



## [email protected]

I'm winning thats all i know. Oh come on. I'm kidding.


----------



## Ignition kid

u know, we can rearrange that to team 8 for a $1 bill  lol!
that's okay, I'm sure team 8 will still smoke y'all lol just kidding, or am I 


TheHunter831 said:


> Thanks! and I'm on team 1!


----------



## Ignition kid

oh ya, I had a great time. I got aggravated Friday since I got the big ol goose egg and sat until noon and did the same thing saturday and seen nothing, but it was still a great trip since I didnt come home empty handed and now I got another set of antlers to get mounted, I'm going with a semi-sneak mount for it.


isaacdahl said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time Clint.
> 
> Really nice buck TheHunter831!


----------



## TheHunter831

outdoorkid1 said:


> Way to go for team 1! Whats the scores now?


That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## bow hunter11

TheHunter831 said:


> That's what I'm wondering.


all i know is that we are smoking them


----------



## texashoghunter

Great buck clint!!


----------



## Ignition kid

okay we rough scored him yesterday and we got a score of 122 2/8" but we might check again, so that plus 50 points for the deer itsself is its score.
I thought he would have scored closer to 130 but I'm still happy with him, my biggest buck so far and to me he looks bigger than what he scoes, which is what I like about it.
and I'm definitely happy with my buck especially since I shot it with my bow and I got to see him go down and all as well.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ignition kid said:


> okay we rough scored him yesterday and we got a score of 122 2/8" but we might check again, so that plus 50 points for the deer itsself is its score.
> I thought he would have scored closer to 130 but I'm still happy with him, my biggest buck so far and to me he looks bigger than what he scoes, which is what I like about it.
> and I'm definitely happy with my buck especially since I shot it with my bow and I got to see him go down and all as well.


So you get 172 2/8 points? I thought that if it was 50" or smaller than it counted as 50 points but if it was say a 130inch buck than you would get 130points not 180 points, Isn't that how the adult thread is and isn't that what we decided to do :dontknow:


----------



## Brook Martin

Here are two md deer I got this year!


----------



## Ignition kid

I'm pretty sure this year we changed it to where regardless of what it was it got 50 points for the kill and if it has antlers u add the score of his antlers to the 50 points.
I thought we did it that way so that if someone hadnt ever killed a deer with a bow and was on a small piece of land that if they killed a little spike or something and was real proud of it that they would still get some points for the little bit of antlers it has on it.


outdoorkid1 said:


> So you get 172 2/8 points? I thought that if it was 50" or smaller than it counted as 50 points but if it was say a 130inch buck than you would get 130points not 180 points, Isn't that how the adult thread is and isn't that what we decided to do :dontknow:


----------



## isaacdahl

Long story short...I shot a deer tonight...good blood on the arrow and that hollow "thud" you get when you hit em in the chest; even my dad who was hunting near by heard it. I'm pretty sure it ran into the neighbor's property but they won't let us go get it...wouldn't even come with us as "security" or whatever. Don't know what to do. I guess I'll go back tomorrow and look again to make sure it's not on our side of the property. 

Funny thing is, there's no blood trail? My broadhead was shaving sharp (literally) and I had a pass through. There was no stomach matter on the arrow...just clean, red blood. If I had to guess I'd say a hear shot as they can run quiet a ways on a hear shot but still, there's no blood trail at all.


----------



## outdoorsman3

maybe no mans land hit?


----------



## outdoorkid1

isaacdahl said:


> Long story short...I shot a deer tonight...good blood on the arrow and that hollow "thud" you get when you hit em in the chest; even my dad who was hunting near by heard it. I'm pretty sure it ran into the neighbor's property but they won't let us go get it...wouldn't even come with us as "security" or whatever. Don't know what to do. I guess I'll go back tomorrow and look again to make sure it's not on our side of the property.
> 
> Funny thing is, there's no blood trail? My broadhead was shaving sharp (literally) and I had a pass through. There was no stomach matter on the arrow...just clean, red blood. If I had to guess I'd say a hear shot as they can run quiet a ways on a hear shot but still, there's no blood trail at all.


I would keep looking, probably a dead deer. Circle the area in 10 yard increments around the last blood spot until you find something.


----------



## BirdDawg350

similar thing happened to me tonight. hit saw the hit and found blood for ten yards then nothing. im going back out tommorrow morning to look for it. 
good luck in getting your deer. 
im pretty sure that there is a law in iowa that says you must let some one recover a deer, but then again im not sure.


----------



## outdoorsman3

BirdDawg350 said:


> similar thing happened to me tonight. hit saw the hit and found blood for ten yards then nothing. im going back out tommorrow morning to look for it.
> good luck in getting your deer.
> im pretty sure that there is a law in iowa that says you must let some one recover a deer, but then again im not sure.


too bad hes in Ohio.


----------



## isaacdahl

BirdDawg350 said:


> similar thing happened to me tonight. hit saw the hit and found blood for ten yards then nothing. im going back out tommorrow morning to look for it.
> good luck in getting your deer.
> im pretty sure that there is a law in iowa that says you must let some one recover a deer, but then again im not sure.


Thanks. Good luck with your deer also. Unfortunately, land owners don't have to let you on their land if they don't want to here in OH.


----------



## muzzyman1212

isaacdahl said:


> Thanks. Good luck with your deer also. Unfortunately, land owners don't have to let you on their land if they don't want to here in OH.


Thats crazy they have to let you in arkansas.


----------



## arhoythunter

What they dont know won't hurt em will it????? 










Good luck finding yalls deer!


----------



## awirtz26

> im pretty sure that there is a law in iowa that says you must let some one recover a deer, but then again im not sure.


yea in iowa you dont need permision ou can just go get it as long as you dont take a gun or your bow with you.


----------



## isaacdahl

arhoythunter said:


> What they dont know won't hurt em will it?????
> 
> 
> Good luck finding yalls deer!


I know what your sayin. Unfortunately they've go trailcams and the whole bit back on their property...they even drive around on nearby roads watching people to make sure they don't go over on their property during season.

Maybe I'll go back over this morning and look one more time just to make sure.


----------



## Ignition kid

the doe I shot this year that I got on video but no picture did sorta the same thing as far as bleeding goes, the first 15-20 yards was very faint little drips of blood, had to get on my hands and knees to find it, then it was like someone opened the spout to fully open and it was just gushed of blood the last 15 to 20 yards (deer didnt make it 30-40 yards max.

but the buck I shot in Ohio bled like crazy from where he was standing when I shot him to where he fell over dead, and when he hesitated that one time as he was trying to go uphill I could see the blood gushing out of him.
its funny how a matter of an inch or 2 difference in shot placement and what vitals you hit can tell u what kind of blood trail u r gonna get, and both deer I KNOW I made pin-point perfect shots on.


isaacdahl said:


> Long story short...I shot a deer tonight...good blood on the arrow and that hollow "thud" you get when you hit em in the chest; even my dad who was hunting near by heard it. I'm pretty sure it ran into the neighbor's property but they won't let us go get it...wouldn't even come with us as "security" or whatever. Don't know what to do. I guess I'll go back tomorrow and look again to make sure it's not on our side of the property.
> 
> Funny thing is, there's no blood trail? My broadhead was shaving sharp (literally) and I had a pass through. There was no stomach matter on the arrow...just clean, red blood. If I had to guess I'd say a hear shot as they can run quiet a ways on a hear shot but still, there's no blood trail at all.


----------



## gunner77

muzzyman1212 said:


> Thats crazy they have to let you in arkansas.


ik it sucks, here in kentucky same way doesnt matter if it's a state record if they say no its theirs. but its a good thing because around here ppl poach like crazy and wud take advantage of it.


----------



## isaacdahl

Well, I went back today and didn't find one drop blood...


----------



## Ignition kid

sometimes u got to just walk around and look.
if it had good blood on it, it may not have been a perfect shot though. it could have been a flesh wound or something. just got to keep looking and make SURE.


isaacdahl said:


> Well, I went back today and didn't find one drop blood...


----------



## outdoorkid1

50 points for team 1. The best picture I got is without the bow in the picture but if you need it here is the best pic I got with the bow.


----------



## Deerslayer Jr.

*my first deer*

got my first deer with my darton bow and slick trick broadheads here she is


----------



## string snapper

nice deer guys


----------



## outdoorkid1

Replace one of my does with this buck Team 1

Scored 115 1/8" since we add 50 points to any deer then just add the 115 1/8 points


----------



## super*

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Last night at 4 I got in my stand and at 4:25 this doe fawn shows up. It was smelling around for a while broadside but there was a limb in the way so I couldnt shoot. When she started to walk out so I could shoot I drew back and then she stopped and turned around, so I let down. She started to walk back the way she came so I drew again then she stopped and turned around again. Then she walked out into the bean field quartering away a little, my sight was set on 25yrds but it was a 30yrd shot so I aimed high on her back and shot. She ran around 50 yards and crashed. Here she is.


Is that the neighbors dog?????


----------



## Ignition kid

congrats, way to start off your deer hunting addiction! 


Deerslayer Jr. said:


> got my first deer with my darton bow and slick trick broadheads here she is
> View attachment 1212897


----------



## Ignition kid

boo! just kidding, nice buck man!


outdoorkid1 said:


> Replace one of my does with this buck Team 1
> 
> Scored 115 1/8" since we add 50 points to any deer then just add the 115 1/8 points


----------



## willculbertson

awirtz26 said:


> got the doe last tuesday and finaly got a decent buck off some public land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM TWO!!


what did that score i have a buck like that in my woods and look the same size


----------



## awirtz26

I scored it real fast right befor i sent it to the taxi and i came up with 138 + or - a couple


----------



## Ignition kid

cool that's a good buck.
btw next time smile in those pics man! U ought to be pretty happy with those deer so show it! Huntings about having fun, just like any hobby or whatever.


awirtz26 said:


> I scored it real fast right befor i sent it to the taxi and i came up with 138 + or - a couple


----------



## hunter14

isaacdahl said:


> Long story short...I shot a deer tonight...good blood on the arrow and that hollow "thud" you get when you hit em in the chest; even my dad who was hunting near by heard it. I'm pretty sure it ran into the neighbor's property but they won't let us go get it...wouldn't even come with us as "security" or whatever. Don't know what to do. I guess I'll go back tomorrow and look again to make sure it's not on our side of the property.
> 
> Funny thing is, there's no blood trail? My broadhead was shaving sharp (literally) and I had a pass through. There was no stomach matter on the arrow...just clean, red blood. If I had to guess I'd say a hear shot as they can run quiet a ways on a hear shot but still, there's no blood trail at all.


Even though you shot that doe a while ago... I think you hit the briscuit ?


----------



## isaacdahl

hunter14 said:


> Even though you shot that doe a while ago... I think you hit the briscuit ?


Could be who knows...that's about the only thing I can figure?


----------



## huntingfishing

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 1180838
> im on team 3


 i scored this deer today and it came out as 113


----------



## Ignition kid

good deal huntingfishing! nice buck btw.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

super* said:


> Is that the neighbors dog?????


Yeah I got half way through gutting it and was like s***. I got another doe To but I don't have a picture right now I'll post it later.


----------



## NEhunter22

shot this doe this morning i think im on team 2 if it really matters


----------



## Ignition kid

good deal nehunter!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

i dont know what team im on i forgot but ive got a buck with xbow and 4 does with rifle does gun count


----------



## huntingfishing

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> i dont know what team im on i forgot but ive got a buck with xbow and 4 does with rifle does gun count


no they dont count


----------



## WUAnonymous

I've got to join this for next year


----------



## hunter-4-life

WUAnonymous said:


> I've got to join this for next year


yep x2


----------

